

How Erlang evaluates funs (i.e. lambdas) - bascule
http://gist.github.com/79022

======
rvirding
This is code from the erlang interpreter, erl_eval. It takes the abstract
syntax of the code for a fun and returns a "real" fun which when called will
interpret the code. This means that the fun which is returned can be called by
compiled code, any code for that matter, as if it were compiled.

It has absolutely nothing to do with the code the compiler generates for a
fun.

------
andr
so how does eval_fun evaluate functions, then?

------
hassy
I don't think this has anything to do with Erlang's internals, which is what
the headline suggests. Most likely this is a snippet of code from Reia dealing
with currying or partial application support.

